# CL or Wattle Cyst??



## Arpyhh (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new here and new to goats too. My goal was to have a couple of dairy goats for milk and cheese.
Foolishly (trusting) I bought two baby goats and two lambs from an unknown source, the female kid had a lump just behind her wattle, but I was told it was just a little cyst and no big issue. The vet came out and drained the clear liquid, but it came back within three weeks had grown enormous, I called the vet again, they came out and it had burst just minutes before they arrived. She has another smaller one just behind her right front leg too...
She was in the pen with the other babies, and he told me to separate them until he got the lab results of the sample he took. He gave her penicillin and metacam.

I'm not a good farmer, because I know in my heart, I cannot and will not put her down.
So I am praying this is a wattle cyst abscess and not the dreaded CL. I'm doing research, and asking anyone with experience, what their opinion is. It's going to be a long five days!!
Thanks for any thoughts and opinions.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 29, 2014)

I will be thinking positive thoughts for you.  I hope it is all clear. 

If not, CL can be managed, you would not necessarily have to put her down.


----------



## Arpyhh (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you  




OneFineAcre said:


> I will be thinking positive thoughts for you.  I hope it is all clear.
> 
> If not, CL can be managed, you would not necessarily have to put her down.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 30, 2014)

"Dreaded CL"? 

You mean, that pain in the neck skin disease that allows goats to live their lives just the same way they did before an abscess popped up?

Vaccinate the others, keep the abscess clean, and maybe you'll never have to deal with it again. If you do, lance it, drain it, wrap it, move on. 

It's only a big deal if it's internal, which is rare in goats, and you'd be able to tell they were sick before you knew it was internal CL.


----------



## Arpyhh (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks-
I think I am over worrying because I keep hearing from people that it's hard to eradicate and "culling" is the best option... Ugh
I noticed it has scabbed over and is just as large (golf ball) so the vet didn't really drain it?
I will definitely get the rest vaccinated if the labs come back positive.
Thanks again for your words of wisdom!


----------



## Arpyhh (May 3, 2014)

***UPDATE**
NOT CL! Yay!
It's definitely a treatable non infectious infection called True Parella (?) and she is on antibiotics for that.
I'm relieved.

Thanks for the support!!

Have a goat day!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 3, 2014)

I didn't think it was CL! So happy for you!


----------

